# Kipor Or Honda Generator



## coventrycraig (Feb 25, 2009)

Honda have a good name but are very expensive.

How do the Kipor ones do - any good?

Craig


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi coventrycraig,i have a kipor ig2000 owned it for 10 months paid around £270runs fridge,tv/dvd,portable satellite system fulltank of fuel lasts around 7 hours.Honda will be a better generator but is it worth the paying the extra?Andy.


----------



## gordon (Feb 25, 2009)

hi craig 
i've been useing a kippnor for three years now with no problem and i got it off the old flea bay. just keep it well serviced and for the price of a honda you can get 3 kippnors so for me its a no brainer.


----------



## coventrycraig (Feb 25, 2009)

I currently have a madusa one from B&Q - 2300watts. Its a bit big, heavy,dirty now. Sometimes stops after a couple of hours and wont start (until the next day!) Just want something quieter and reliable.

But I dont want pay Honda prices!

Craig


----------



## robjmckinney (Feb 26, 2009)

*genny*

Try ebay, they always have the suitcase ones available from various sellers, four stroke, quiet and cheap!


----------



## peppers (Feb 26, 2009)

paid 170 notes of ebay for my kipor 1000 not as good as the honda but a very close second


----------



## hymercamper (Feb 26, 2009)

Try this 

http://www.powerland.co.uk/index.php?cPath=96&osCsid=78be95a2775a2c28b72da5b8aa5bcd03
I bought the 2kw version last year  not used it much yet but service and del was good


----------



## wilse (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi there


I've just bought a Honda EU10i.

I'm very impressed with it, not too big, very quiet, even when on full power.
Very easy to start, twist two knobs [fenar, fenar] pull the starter and voila.

I bought mine second hand, then chap had used it once, and had it 18 month.

I was going to get the kipor, although I paid a bit more, I'm very happy with it.

PS I saw the IG2000 in the flesh yesterday, and was surprised how big it is!

Wilse


----------



## hymercamper (Feb 26, 2009)

wilse said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> PS I saw the IG2000 in the flesh yesterday, and was surprised how big it is!
> ...


thats a consideration when you buy a 2kva upwards you need to be like garth to cart it about,they ARE BIGGER AND HEAVIER than they appear in the pics and when they say suitcase its a bl##dy big suitcase
Rob


----------



## ian81 (Feb 26, 2009)

have kippor bought off ebay and would recommend unreservedly


----------

